
Ask HN: Career Counseling - dpweb
What resources are available to get career to the next level?  In short, how does one find a mentor?
======
dozzie
And what do you expect this mentor to do for you?

I've seen this trend "to get a mentor" for long enough to feel that it's kind
of a fad, just like everybody needs to do "big data in the cloud as a
responsible RESTful platform service", no matter what it means.

